# ftp-Befehl ausführen via FtpClient



## LamE (23. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass das wahrscheinlich eine sehr dumme Frage ist.
Ich hab mich auch schon im Netz dumm und dusselig gesucht aber nix gefunden.

Ich hab eine ftp-Verbindung aufgebaut:



> m_client = new FtpClient(ip);
> m_client.login(user, password);
> m_client.binary();
> m_client.cd(dir);



Funktioniert alles besten.

Nur wie kann ich jetzt auf dem FTP-Client einen Befehl ausführen?`???


Zur Info: Beim Client handelt es sich um ein mobiles Gerät, welches ich über "quote site boot" durchstarten will.


Danke


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

welches framework ist das?!


----------



## Niki (26. Jun 2008)

schaut nach commons-net aus.

Du kannst keinen Befehl direkt absetzen. Die Klasse bietet Methoden an die die Befehle darstellen.


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

commons' FTPClient sieht anders aus...


----------



## Niki (26. Jun 2008)

Hast recht, schaut aber sehr änlich aus.


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

si


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jun 2008)

Wird der interne sun FTP Client sein!

Ich würde den nicht nutzen. Außer für Zwergprojekte oder zum Testen!


----------



## DP (26. Jun 2008)

das teil von www.enterprisedt.com kann ich empfehlen.


----------

